# almond and grizzle



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i'm still bit confused.. i know what grizzles look like but i'm not sure with almond colors~~ i have some pigeons that i think are almonds but they are grizzles or are they almond grizzle or grizzle almond... somebody pls share some pictures of almonds or mix almond grizzles if it's just ok with you ^__^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Almonds will get heavier flecking as they age. Grizzles may get more white and/or lose some bronze after the first couple moults. Otherwise, they do not change.

Almond birds:

































Blue grizzles with bronze can look similar to almonds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Grizzles have more of a salt and pepper or marbled effect. The flecking in almonds is usually more chunky.

Blue grizzles:















(this one is also pied)







Juvenile black (or blue, the picture could be tricking us) grizzle with bronze. The bronze should moult out into white, although it may retain some bronzing in the flights.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Red grizzles:








http://www.simplymainestuff.com/DSC00104grizzle.jpg (cockbird on the left - note the blue/black flecking that tells you he is carrying blue. NOT the same as flecking in almonds)

Blue grizzle with bronze:








The often call them tortoise shells. Especially the more bronze they have on them.

Blue tiger grizzle:









I will post more pics when I'm done eating


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Almond rollers*

Here are some almond rollers, they will get darker with age, especally the cocks.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Red grizzles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pigeons becky!!!!!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Almonds will get heavier flecking as they age. Grizzles may get more white and/or lose some bronze after the first couple moults. Otherwise, they do not change.
> 
> Almond birds:
> 
> ...


my grizzle cock looks like the one on the first picture only that he's the ash red version and he had only one blue feather(black) in his wingshield~ her wife was the all-white hen with black beak and 2 or 3 very small grizzles in the throat and their only offspring looks like it will grow like the one on the last picture it has bronze but lighter and also don't have grizzles in it's brownish black head and neck 

so the pigeon on the last picture is not an almond but a grizzle~


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

newday said:


> Here are some almond rollers, they will get darker with age, especally the cocks.


thanks for sharing pictures!! beautiful pigeons~ i envy.........^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

more more more ^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

thanks for all the pictures you shared guys!! they're all beautiful and clear i can't find pigeons like this beautiful on the web or google so it's really different and that's why i was asking for sharing your pictures and thanks for that^^ i'll try posting my grizzle and almond pigeon pictures if i have enough time and when i got the best shot using only my handphone's camera


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree the birds posted are beautiful! But the ones I posted, I found on Google  They aren't mine! I have grizzles but no almonds. I will post my grizzles though


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*My birds!*

Here is one of my yearling hens. She retained more bronze than I've ever had a blue grizzle to keep after moulting. But it doesn't show on the picture. I need to get a better shot of her!









Another OB hen









And another









One more OB hen!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

One of my breeders. She's a real beauty. Her kids are very pretty stork marks. I need to take pics of them!









One of my breeder cockbirds









His mate









Here's a dark check YB with a lot of bronze on the shield. I need to get a better quality picture that isn't so dark.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These two are actually stork marks (homozygous/pure blue grizzle) but they have white flights.


















Yearling hen.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*Changing of tiger grizzle*

Alright here's the last bird I'll post, LOL. You can check my Picasa Albums and see all my grizzle birds here and there.


Young tiger grizzle I had in 2008. This picture was taken on May 15th, 2008. He was about a month old then:

















Here he is at 2 months old on June 1st, 2008.









4 months old on August 15th, 2008:









Unfortunately I lost him in training and never got any other pictures of him!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree the birds posted are beautiful! But the ones I posted, I found on Google  They aren't mine! I have grizzles but no almonds. I will post my grizzles though


on google~ hahahaha my bad^^ thought it was yours^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Yearling hen. 







[/QUOTE]

these are your pigeons right~? ^^ beautiful pigeons!! i can't find them in google LOL^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

bye for now going to school see you later guys


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Man those are some nice looking birds, wow


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> One of my breeders. She's a real beauty. Her kids are very pretty stork marks. I need to take pics of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you really got beautiful grizzles becky~!!


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> These two are actually stork marks (homozygous/pure blue grizzle) but they have white flights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


becky what do you call that type of grizzle on the left in the first picture?? light grizzle~? i have a hen like that that i'm going to pair with my blue bar cock and i hope i can have blue grizzles like yours from them^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i can now get the difference between almonds and grizzles~ but somebody have pictures of almond grizzle~?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Heedictator said:


> becky what do you call that type of grizzle on the left in the first picture?? light grizzle~? i have a hen like that that i'm going to pair with my blue bar cock and i hope i can have blue grizzles like yours from them^^


It's a blue bar grizzle  Barred birds are typically much lighter when grizzled. While checks are "medium" and dark checks can barely look grizzled at all.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Heedictator said:


> these are your pigeons right~? ^^ beautiful pigeons!! i can't find them in google LOL^^


Yes, after Newday's post with the almonds, all the birds I posted were mine


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

What would you call this color of Grizzle? This is one of my 2011White Bandit Strain birds. I like how he looks. Sorry it's a cell phone picture so not very clear. He definitely has blue and some brown in his feathers. And if you are into eye sign... he has some beautiful red/orange eyes.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

newday said:


> Here are some almond rollers, they will get darker with age, especally the cocks.


the first picture is of my almond roller i got from martins lofts, i lost that bird this week, i think to a neighbors pellet gun


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> What would you call this color of Grizzle? This is one of my 2011White Bandit Strain birds. I like how he looks. Sorry it's a cell phone picture so not very clear. He definitely has blue and some brown in his feathers. And if you are into eye sign... he has some beautiful red/orange eyes.


Yes, that is a blue grizzle. Probably homozygous


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, that is a blue grizzle. Probably homozygous


which one the white grizzles? becky those blue are pied blue checks right~?


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Alright here's the last bird I'll post, LOL. You can check my Picasa Albums and see all my grizzle birds here and there.
> 
> 
> Young tiger grizzle I had in 2008. This picture was taken on May 15th, 2008. He was about a month old then:
> ...


It's a T-pattern indigo grizzle?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

jabadao said:


> It's a T-pattern indigo grizzle?


yes it does look like a T-pattern or velvet indigo~ indigo, when spread, close-to-perfectly imitates ash red~ so you may be right ~~a T-pattern indigo grizzle


----------

